# **** Hunting logo design?



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Morning....

Have a customer looking for a dog on the side of a tree after a ****......both left chest and full back...Anyone know where I might find one?

Thanks in advance
Margaret


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure about the **** but I think Balboa designs has the **** hound at the tree


----------

